# Easier way to search multiple DHCP servers for a specific scope?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have 41 DHCP servers all across the globe.

In order to find out the server I want to work on I have to get a machine name (which in itself is a task due to the different naming conventions each site uses) and then pray that it is on (we cannot remote wakeup or do full subnet scans due to network security), remotely run an IPCONFIG on the machine (and hope and pray I don't get any permissions errors) and then I have to trace back to the DHCP server that is serving to get to the scope.

Is there any utility/query that I can add the list of DHCP servers and type in the first 3 octets of a scope and it will tell me directly which DHCP server I need to work on? This would eliminate alot of my bottleneck


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

I suggest that you dump the scopes on each DHCP server to a text file using the Netsh command and copy them to a central place where you can search the text files using explorer for what you need.

To do a dhcp dump run:
netsh dhcp server dump > c:\myserver.txt


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah I was looking to eliminate the process and find something already developed not make my own process. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How hard can it be to document 41 servers and the scope each one is using and documenting it? Sounds like they should have been documented initially.


----------

